# WSBS Target Locked.



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

*Wa State Bomb Squad has identified target. *
(Not to be confused with the ZK/WSBS Joint Strike Force target)
.
.
.
.
.
.
Coordinates acquired.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Target locked.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Launch sequence initiated. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*Fire in the hole! 9500 1000 2426 1171 0000 52.*
:flame: :flame: :flame: :flame: :flame: :flame: :flame: :flame: :flame:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Already deployed munitions

9405 5036 9930 0135 9271 10


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

WSBS running a joint operation w/ZK and their own coordinated hit. Those are some crazy planning skills. I don't think ZK could pull something like that off. Can't wait to see the carnage of this hit.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

The sniper fires at noon today. The sniper leaves no trace, and no tracking numbers. The sniper will never, EVER, post of himself in third person again (too damn creepy).

:ss


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

WAY TO GO SQUIDS!!! I'm proud of all 3 of you!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

The Ninja is slightly offended by the sniper's insinuation that there's anything sinister or creepy with the Ninja's use of the third person.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> The Ninja is slightly offended by the sniper's insinuation that there's anything sinister or creepy with the Ninja's use of the third person.


I think the world needs more third person reference. Keep up the good work Ninja


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

The Ninja appreciates that, to the extent that a stone-hearted assassin can "appreciate" something.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> The Ninja is slightly offended by the sniper's insinuation that there's anything sinister or creepy with the Ninja's use of the third person.


Upon reconsideration and a re-reading of public sentiment, the sniper agrees with the ninja here, provided both agree to never stoop to using first person plural in referencing himself.

:ss


----------



## VersionX (Oct 20, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> The Ninja appreciates that, to the extent that a stone-hearted assassin can "appreciate" something.


I believe we have a case of gimmick infringement here, people!

The Ninja best stop treading on the gimmick of others, or I fear this may be in his future:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

eep:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I find it strange that with the 3rd person speech and the glorified legal jargon, I'm still the weird one because I like hot air...


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> I find it strange that with the 3rd person speech and the glorified legal jargon, I'm still the weird one because I like hot air...


Max Gas thinks warm air across the nether regions makes you weird. Who even attempts that in a public bathroom? I'll tell you who, weird people


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

You say "attempt" as if he hasn't actually accomplished it on multiple occasions.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Until I get the money to have one installed at home, public bathrooms is my only option.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Until I get the money to have one installed at home, public bathrooms is my only option.


LOL.....Good point!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Just saw this on David's "wish list" - hmmmmmmm........


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Boys, we may have hit to hard... I think instead of having blown up his mailbox, we may have blown _him_ up!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

I take it we all had successful launches on Monday? Perhaps we did not hit HARD ENOUGH and the shots just glanced off the starboard bow, so to speak?

Maybe he's such a tough guy that the hits didn't even faze him? That's a scary thought.

Hmmmmmm...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

there has GOT to be something in the water up there but boy do I enjoy reading your guys posts!!


----------



## VersionX (Oct 20, 2010)

Maybe if the WSBS knew how to properly strike...

:attention: :rapture: :thumb:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

VersionX said:


> Maybe if the WSBS knew how to properly strike...


I'll acknowledge that.

But do let us know when you're training wheels come off... :biggrin:


----------



## VersionX (Oct 20, 2010)

Just a little good-natured ribbing between squads, good sir


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

VersionX said:


> Just a little good-natured ribbing between squads, good sir


But, of course. And likewise. :thumb:

Perhaps I should have just said: touche, brotha!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Direct hit!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/293150-ive-been-hit-friendly-fire.html#post3282758

:ss


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Boom Shaka Laka!!!


----------



## Ronjohn (May 17, 2011)

Man, you guys are crazy. But I like it. Can't wait to see the mass destruction of the target.


----------

